# Suppression impossible des mails dans "Mail"



## GLAUTTI (18 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,
j'ai deja posé cette question ici il y a quelques semaines > le probléme n'est toujours pas résolu !!!
J'ai parametré mon compte gmail en imap  dans Mail (de mac), je reçois et envoie des mails sans probléme et suis trés content de Mail (de mac)
Problème: quand je supprime des mails, aprés avoir disparus de "tous les messages" ils réapparaissent au bout de quelques minutes !!!!
J'ai essayé de nombreuses fois en changeant quelques paramètres .... et rien à faire mes mails réapparaissent toujours. La seule façon de supprimer mes mails, c 'est de le faire à partir de gmail , mais beaucoup moins pratique que de le faire à partir de Mail (de mac) J'espère m'etre fait comprendre !!
J'ai 15000 mails et voudrai faire un grand menage dans ma boite.
merci de prendre le temps de bien vouloir m'aider à resoudre ce probleme.


----------



## gmaa (19 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

C'est peut-être en relation avec le délai de conservation chez le FAI.

Préférences ; Comptes ; Comptes xxx POP ; Avancé ;


----------



## GLAUTTI (19 Février 2012)

merci de la reponse mais:
1/ mon compte est en IMAP et je souhaite le rester ainsi (si mon compte deviens en POP, je perds la possibilité de consulter d envoyer  ou supprimer mes mails de differents ordi ....)
2/ dans préference ; compte ... avancé .... voici mes paramétres:
 - activer ce compte > coché
 - inclure lors de la recherche automatique de nouveaux messages > coché
 - compacter les BAL  automatiquement > grisé
Conserver une copie des messages pour consultation hors connexion > les messages et pieces jointes
Prefixe du chemin IMAP > VIDE
Port 993  UTILISER SSL < Ccoché
Utiliser la commande IDLE si le serveur la gére > coché


----------



## gmaa (19 Février 2012)

Là je passe...


----------



## ntx (19 Février 2012)

GLAUTTI a dit:


> 1/ mon compte est en IMAP et je souhaite le rester ainsi (si mon compte deviens en POP, je perds la possibilité de consulter d envoyer  ou supprimer mes mails de differents ordi ....)


Si tu es en IMAP (ce qui est très bien) et que les messages ne sont pas supprimés sur le serveur, tu as peut être un problème avec le paramètre avancé "Préfixe du chemin IMAP". Pour La Poste j'ai du par exemple y mettre "INBOX" alors que pour d'autres fournisseurs une valeur vide suffisait.


----------



## GLAUTTI (21 Février 2012)

Merci de la réponse . Moi  aussi je n ai rien mis dans "Préfixe du chemin IMAP" mais jai pourtant le probleme!!!
Sachant que je suis sur gmail, quoi mettre dans cette case? comment ou à qui je dois m'adresser pour resoudre ce probleme?
re merci d avance


----------



## GLAUTTI (25 Février 2012)

ntx a dit:


> Si tu es en IMAP (ce qui est très bien) et que les messages ne sont pas supprimés sur le serveur, tu as peut être un problème avec le paramètre avancé "Préfixe du chemin IMAP". Pour La Poste j'ai du par exemple y mettre "INBOX" alors que pour d'autres fournisseurs une valeur vide suffisait.


Je reviens vers toi toujours ce meme probleme non résolu encore ... moi aussi j ai laissé  vide la case "Préfixe du chemin IMAP" ....  Je refuse de croire que gmail et Mail de Mac soient incomptatibles ou que personne ici ne puisse  m'aider !!!! si non, ou et à qui  dois je  m adresser? (ce serait dommage de me priver de Mail (de mac) qui est une tres bonne applicaton
merci d'avance encore


----------



## subsole (25 Février 2012)

GLAUTTI a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> j'ai deja posé cette question ici il y a quelques semaines > le probléme n'est toujours pas résolu !!!
> J'ai parametré mon compte gmail en imap  dans Mail (de mac), je reçois et envoie des mails sans probléme et suis trés content de Mail (de mac)
> Problème: quand je supprime des mails, aprés avoir disparus de "tous les messages" ils réapparaissent au bout de quelques minutes !!!!



Bonjour,
Je n'utilise pas Gmail, mais je ferais ce test :
Efface un message à partir de Mail et débranche aussitôt ta connexion (Wifi et Ethernet), si le message n'es pas de retour dans "quelques minutes", tu pourras être certain que ton problème vient du Webmail Gmail, dans le cas contraire il faudra chercher du côté Mail.


----------

